# seachem flourish any good?



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

is seachem flourish any good and will it harm my p's?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yes it is good, no it will not harm the p's. Just douse as per the bottle.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

It will not harm your P.s
Also I strongly recommend Seachem Fluorish Excel. It slightly mimics CO2., nıot the same but works well.
But don't forget; Never overdose these plant fertilizers., if u don't wanna face an algea boom.


----------

